

Ask HN: Theory to explain celeb salaries? - sogen

They don&#x27;t cure cancer, or give to the world a scientific breakthrough...
Just wondering if there&#x27;s an explanation for why are millions poured into celeb salaries (news time, gossip time, MLB&#x2F;FIFA&#x2F;OIC stadiums, music concerts, etc)
======
gus_massa
If everyone that is watching a soccer match pays an additional $1 to see
Lionel Messi playing instead of me, he deserves a few millions dollars a year.

Two more well written explanations:

Mind The Gap: [http://paulgraham.com/gap.html](http://paulgraham.com/gap.html)

Hitting the High Notes:
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/HighNotes.html](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/HighNotes.html)

~~~
sogen
Yes, but why do people use their money on panem et circenses (bread and
circuses) and stay ignorant?

------
sogen
Maybe by Social choice theory?
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_choice_theory](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_choice_theory)

